# Galaxy S4 - Andorid - Simlock herausbekommen / entfernen



## miQ (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo community,
ich habe ein gebrauchtes Handy erworben und wollte "Aldi Talk" als Prepaid Karte nutzen. Leider ist dies nicht möglich. Ich vermute das Handy hat eine Simlock.
Den vorherigen Nutzer kann ich nicht mehr fragen. Hier einige Handydaten und zwei Fragen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1. Wie finde ich die Simlock heraus?
2. Kann ich die Simlock / Netlock entfernen, um "Aldi Talk" zu nutzen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juli 2015)

1) Check IMEI - IMEI.info

2) Netzbetreiber oder per Root


----------



## miQ (3. Juli 2015)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> 1) Check IMEI - IMEI.info


Die Bilder von meinem Gerät habe ich gepostet. Leider weis ich aber nicht, wo ich jetzt genau meine Simlock auslese


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2015)

Anleitung für das NOTE, gebe keine Garantie das das funktioniert:
Free UNLOCK N7105 | Samsung Galaxy Note II GT-N7100, N7105 | XDA Forums

Bin sowieso irritiert das ein S4 mit SIMLOCK kommt... ist bei deutschen Geräte nicht üblich.


----------

